# Cleaning DA pads & Foam applicators



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm relatively new to detailing and would appreciate a little advice before I dive into machine polishing.

May I ask for suggestions on how best to clean/maintain the foam polishing/buffing pads used on a newly aquired DA.

And would the same methods be useful with foam applicator pads used for applying wax.

Many thanks in advance,

Neil


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

my applicator pads i just chuck in the washing machine with the MF's.

Pads I just use a bit of fairy liquid and hot running water and clean them in the sink much like you would a paint roller


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

I use hot water and a little washing up liquid followed by a good rinse for the foam pads I use to apply my wax.

I'm also on the verge of purchasing a DA polisher and would be interested in the replys to how to clean the polishing pads.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

mk4gtiturbo said:


> I'm also on the verge of purchasing a DA polisher and would be interested in the replys to how to clean the polishing pads.


Just the same, washing up liquid and warm water then pop em in the airing cuboard to dry.


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt and very useful tips, gents :thumb:.


----------



## andybrown (Jul 29, 2010)

Also thank you for this!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Clean and / or replace pads as often as is necessary; a clean seasoned pad will enhance the abrasive abilities of the compound / polish and make the process not only more efficient but less time consuming.

Polishing pads can "load-up" with residues reducing their effectiveness; you should always be able to see the pores of the pad. Don't let polish residues dry in the pad as dried hardened polish can cause scratches.

If you don't want to stop in the middle of polishing to clean pads, plan on using 2 or4 pads for each polishing step on the average vehicle. Don't let polish residues dry in the pad.

When you remove a dirty pad from your machine, immediately place it in a bucket of water with a d-limonene (citrus) based cleaner (P21S®® Total Auto Wash or Optimum Power Clean)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What works 100x better than washing up liquid is APC. 
Just spray the pad with a strong mix of APC, then wash in a bucket of weak APC. Rinse in a bucket of water then spin dry on your DA and you're done! Takes less than a minute per pad, leaves them 100% clean and about 95% dry. More than good enough to use them straight away.


----------

